# IH 3414 tractor Tach hour meter?



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

Did the 3414 have a tachometer and hour meter? This is the 2.4 gas engine. I'm looking at this tractor which is for sale local to me, but no hour meter no tachometer ? That makes me scratch my head.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not for sure on the hour meter but a tachometer, yes, that should have a tachometer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2018)

They were built 61-68 as an industrial so cannot imagine no tach or hour meter. Seems though that dash would indicate where it was removed. Ford added them to the later 8Ns in the early 50's.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2018)

Mid 60s I ran a IH460 plowing for about a week. It had at least a tach as I was told to keep rpms at a certain speed.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The hour meter should be to the right of the steering wheel. Big gauge, below the two smaller ones.


----------

